# Drum Kit From Hell Question



## dimesbag (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been using Drum Loops (Beta Monkey,Apple loops, etc.) In Garage Band. I was thinking of getting Drum Kit from Hell as a replacement. My Question is, can you mix the levels of each drum separately then import them as a wave file into Garage Band? I don't have any experience using midi, but I've heard great things about the company that makes DKFH. Any help would be appreciated,
Also, I've heard of a few guys doing the one man band thing, and the drum track sounded fantastic. Better than Live drums in some cases. Does anyone know how they do this...sequencer maybe? Drum machine?
Thanks


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2010)

In short, yes, you can. You will have a few things to learn though, but there are plenty of helpful posts around here!

How they sound so good;
Great samples (I recommend going straight for Superior Drummer 2.0 instead of EZDrummer Drumkit from Hell if your PC can run it. It's WAY worth the extra cash and far, far better. Most of the great clips you've heard will have used this).

Great programming
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dr...4336-bring-your-programmed-drums-to-life.html

Great mixing - though Superior Drummer 2.0 sounds pretty damn great from the start.


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks man. I use Mac Book, does that make a difference


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2010)

dimesbag said:


> Thanks man. I use Mac Book, does that make a difference



Nope. Well, you have to buy the Mac version, but you'll be fine


----------



## drmosh (Apr 20, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Nope. Well, you have to buy the Mac version, but you'll be fine



there is no mac or pc version to buy, they're both on the same DVD


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool.....I fear that there is going to be a huge learning curve to Superior Drums 2.0 over EzDrummer/DKFH. But I'm thinking it might be worth it.

One More question....Are there pro made patterns available for Either of the aforementioned programs that you can put together to make a song (Sort of Like Apple Loops)? Or do you have to program all of your own drums?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2010)

drmosh said:


> there is no mac or pc version to buy, they're both on the same DVD



Ah yes that's right, it's just I remembered seeing the seperate download links for PC/Mac



dimesbag said:


> Cool.....I fear that there is going to be a huge learning curve to Superior Drums 2.0 over EzDrummer/DKFH. But I'm thinking it might be worth it.
> 
> One More question....Are there pro made patterns available for Either of the aforementioned programs that you can put together to make a song (Sort of Like Apple Loops)? Or do you have to program all of your own drums?



The learning curve:
Absolutely not. It really is quite the same. There's more advanced features there, but they don't get in the way and do not have to be used. You can use the program in the exact same basic way was EzDrummer (I do just this). Superior Drummer comes with a lot of it's own effects and mixing tools, but I prefer to do this in my recording program after the drums are made into audio - exactly how I treated EzDrummer. If there _is_ any kind of steeper learning curve - you're right, it's totally worth it.

Yes, there are hundreds of grooves included with each


----------



## btnation (May 7, 2010)

as well as midi packs you can get off toontrack.com. If you ever have any issues or questions on using EZ or Superior please feel free to PM me.


----------

